# Area Go Texan Cook Off



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

May 13 - 15 Matagorda County Area Go Texan 34th Annual BBQ Cook Off. 
Please join us at the Matagorda County Fairgrounds any or all of the days and nights of the cook off. Along with the cook off, we are selling raffle tickets at $10 each for a "NEW" pit built and donated by Energy Transfer and a 2 day all inclusive (meals, lodging and guide) guided fishing trip for 4 with Captain Wayne Stark in Port Mansfield for $10 each. All proceeds go to scholarships for Matagorda County High School Seniors. This year we will be presenting $20K in local scholarships along with the 2 scholarships for $15K each from HLSR. If you come in, please let the gate attendant know you saw it on 2cool and I will pick up the admission. DJ's and live music all weekend. PM me for any details you need.


----------

